# Đại lý chuyên bán và thi công máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp giá rẻ chính hãng



## nhung1hailongvan (17/11/20)

*ĐẠI LÝ CHÍNH THỨC VÀ CHUYÊN THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN 5.0HP GIÁ RẺ TẠI TPHCM*
Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp với công suất 45.000BTU phù hợp cho những không gian có diện tích từ 60m2 đến 75m2 như văn phòng công ty, quán cafe, trà sữa, phòng khách,... Và quả thật, sản phẩm đã mang đến một giải pháp làm mát cực kì hiệu quả dành cho chủ đầu tư. Vì thế, nhu cầu tìm hiểu và lựa chọn máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp đang ngày một tăng lên.

Xem thêm: dai-ly-chinh-thuc-va-chuyen-thi-cong-may-lanh-am-tran-50hp-gia-re-tai-tphcm.html








*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN 5.0HP NÊN LỰA CHỌN THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO? GIÁ CẢ RA SAO?*


Máy lạnh âm trần là một sản phẩm phổ biến trong giới điện lạnh, đặc biệt là với công suất 5.0hp thì lại càng được sử dụng và ưa chuộng rộng rãi hơn. Điều này khiến cho người dùng nhìn thì có vể như có khá nhiều sự lựa chọn theo nhiều phân khúc và mẫu mã sản phẩm, nhưng lại vô tình gây ra sự nhiễu loạn và khiến cho họ khó xác định được phương hướng quyết định.


*áy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Daikin: Liên hệ để biết thêm chi tiết.*
==> Điểm mạnh: Là một trong những thương hiệu đi đầu trong ngành công nghiệp điều hòa, có khả năng làm lạnh nhanh, bền bỉ, hướng thổi gió trong 360 độ, thiết kế nhỏ nhắn nên dễ dàng lắp đặt và bảo trì.






_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh âm trần Daikin 5.0HP_


*Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Mitsubishi Heavy: 37.000.000đ - 49.800.000đ*
==> Điểm mạnh: Chất lượng và hoạt động cực kì tốt, ít xảy ra hư hỏng hay báo lỗi trong quá trình sử dụng, mang đến những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời nhất cho người dùng.








_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy 5.0HP được Hải Long Vân thi công lắp đặt_




*Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Panasonic: 35.500.000đ - 42.300.000đ*
==> Điểm mạnh: Có màng lọc Nano - X giúp kiểm soát mùi hiệu quả trong phòng, thanh lọc không khí và mang lại một không gian tươi mát cho người sử dụng. Thiết kế mẫu mã đẹp mắt, tinh xảo là điềm cộng của sản phẩm này.






_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic 5.0HP_



*áy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Toshiba: 33.500.000đ - 40.600.000đ*
==> Điểm mạnh: Ưu điểm nổi bật đó chính là giá thành rẻ hơn so với những Nhật nhập khẩu, vì thế rất được người dân tin dùng. Thiết kế nhỏ nhắn, cách lắp đặt dễ dàng cũng là một trong những ưu điểm nổi trội của hãng.










*Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp LG Inverter: 35.700.00đ*
==> Điểm mạnh: Nét tinh tế trong hình dáng mặt n ạ thổi gió chính là thứ ghi điểm lớn nhất. Bên cạnh đó, hãng chỉ tập trung sản xuất dòng Inverter duy nhất, giá thành lại rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với những thương hiệu lớn khác nên được người dùng thích thú.






_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh âm trần LG 5.0HP_




*Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Nagakawa: 28.400.000đ*
==>Điểm mạnh: Giá thành rẻ nhất trong hẩu heetsb các hãng máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp trên thị trường, hướng gió thổi 360 độ như Daikin, thiết kế nhỏ nhắn, vuông vắn dễ dàng lắp đặt và bảo trì. Có mang lọc Vitamin C giúp người dùng không bị khô da khi sử dụng.

*ĐẠI LÝ CHÍNH THỨC VÀ CHUYÊN THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN 5.0HP GIÁ RẺ TẠI TPHCM LÀ ĐÂU?*

Không cần phải tìm kiếm thêm về bất kì một đại lý chính thức và chuyên thi công máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp giá rẻ tại TPHCM, vì ngay từ đầu khi quyết định click vào bài viết này, Hải Long Vân đã luôn đồng hành và là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất dành cho bạn đây.

Là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều *thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp giá rẻ tại TPHCM*, chuyên phân phối các sản phẩm chính hãng từ trụ sở chính cho các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Bình Thạnh, 






_Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0HP được lắp đặt cho bệnh viện, phòng khám rộng_


*KẾT LUẬN.*

Chúng tôi cam kết sẽ mang đến cho bạn một dịch vụ cung cấp và thi công máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp giá rẻ và tốt nhất tại TPHCM, 
Nguồn link tham khảo:  https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/thi-cong-lap-dat-may-lanh-am-tran-cassette-chuyen-nghiep-gia-re-nhat.html


----------

